
Show HN: My recreation of cyberpunk/futuristic UI in rust - ivanceras
https://ivanceras.github.io/futuristic-ui/
======
James0x57
Wow, crazy timing! You'll love what I just posted haha

I really like the sounds too - are they original and/or free to use?

~~~
ivanceras
This is based from arwes.dev including the sounds. The license is MIT.

